# Kostenlose MySQL-Datenbank gesucht



## Rexo (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer kostenlosen MySQL-Datenbank. Ich benötige keinen Webspace, sondern nur die Dartenbank an sich, die extern aufgerufen werden kann. Also kein "localhost"   
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich so ein Angebot vor einigen Jahren gesehen habe, leider weiss ich nicht mehr wo, bzw. ob es so etwas noch gibt. Denn eine Finanzierung scheint mir dabei recht schwer zu realisieren.

Vllt. gibt es dennoch in den tiefen des Internets einen kostenlosen Anbieter:

Vielen Dank und Frohe Weihnachten,
Rexo


----------



## Peter Bönnen (24. Dezember 2004)

Falls du es noch nicht gesehen hast, unter "Verwandte Themen" unter deinem Beitrag steht auch dieser hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials20214.html
Da stehen ein paar Anbieter. Wenn dir das nicht weiterhilft, schreib mal die Anforderungen auf, die ungefähr an die DB gestellt werden (Speicherplatz, Anzahl Tabellen, Verwendungszweck).


----------



## Rexo (24. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Hab trotz Suchfkt den Thread nicht gefunden  :-( 

http://www.portlandsql.co.uk
sieht sehr gut aus, brauch nur etwa  600 kb für eine LoginDatenbank.


----------

